# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  I keep seeing babies in my dreams.What does this mean?

## Tokiohotelfan

Recently I've been having these dreams where I see a small child or a baby in it and in some cases, the lead singer of my favorite band Tokio Hotel (his name is Bill Kaulitz, I have a crush on him) is the father of this child (or these children since my dreams tend to feature different children but the same parents meaning myself and Bill)
Now in my waking life, I'm single and I have no children. In real life, Bill Kaulitz is in the same boat (just from the interviews i've seen, he talks a lot about wanting to find his true love but it makes him sad because there's no time for love in his busy schedule) HOWEVER, three years ago i had a procedure done to where (at least from what I was told) couldn't have children. This concerns me because I have been looking into the different interpretations a lot and so far have gotten nothing but confused. Can anyone help me figure this out?

----------


## BloodFury

Sounds like a dream sign to me.

----------


## HeritageDreamer

I agree that this is a sign.

Here is my interpretation: It is human nature for people to want what they cannot have. It is also human nature for women to give birth. I think that subconsciously and maybe even consciously you are mourning your ability to go through child birth. Do you want children?





> three years ago i had a procedure done to where (at least from what I was told) couldn't have children.



It sounds like you are unsure of your fertility. Is this something that weighs on your mind? This may be the source of these dreams. 

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## Drandrewsarchus

Youre preggers

----------


## Jane

Well i know im replying late but its just that i was looking for some anwser to what i thought was only happening to me... For a time now ive been having dreams of babies, the first one was when i saw this baby crying infront of me and i was with this guy from a band and he was next to me, i dont remember much of it. The second was when he was my boyfriend and suddenly he started acting weird and we stoped talking and the next day i found out i was pregnant , then i woke up... It is always with him and i dont like him much, plus i dont want children right now, i thought about how it would feel to be a mother but i dont want to have kids ...

----------


## paigeyemps

I think it doesn't matter if it's something you want or don't want. As long as it's on your mind (especially a lot), sooner or later, it will surface in your dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## Rozmer

Um most commonly apparently it means new begginings according to a dream dictionary. But your subconscious could be different.

----------

